# Inhale health



## antonherbst

Good morning vape family. I have just come accross the following link and wondered if anybody here has tried this before? 

https://inhalehealth.com/home-sa/

It costs round about R320 incl per pen and seems as thou its a use once and replace type the whole pen with a selection of 3 variations. 

I am waiting for payday to order mine and once i have tested it will i post my finding and experience of it. 

Happy vaping to all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Halfdaft

Please give me a shout when you're going to order, this has really peaked my interest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

antonherbst said:


> Good morning vape family. I have just come accross the following link and wondered if anybody here has tried this before?
> 
> https://inhalehealth.com/home-sa/
> 
> It costs round about R320 incl per pen and seems as thou its a use once and replace type the whole pen with a selection of 3 variations.
> 
> I am waiting for payday to order mine and once i have tested it will i post my finding and experience of it.
> 
> Happy vaping to all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



@antonherbst looking forward to your review, but it does seem expensive. It would be cheaper to buy B12 capsules from Clicks/DisChem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Please give me a shout when you're going to order, this has really peaked my interest.



I will contact after the 27th of October. That is my payday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Hooked said:


> @antonherbst looking forward to your review, but it does seem expensive. It would be cheaper to buy B12 capsules from Clicks/DisChem.



I do agree with you on the cost but i would like to know the effectiveness of this compared to normal pill delivery vitamins. So it will just be a test run of all three pens and what i experience while vaping only this. I will to make it fair not vape for 1 day before the test run and 1 day after. Just to make sure i consume only this vitamin enriched vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft

antonherbst said:


> I do agree with you on the cost but i would like to know the effectiveness of this compared to normal pill delivery vitamins. So it will just be a test run of all three pens and what i experience while vaping only this. I will to make it fair not vape for 1 day before the test run and 1 day after. Just to make sure i consume only this vitamin enriched vape.


I'm interested in the energy vape, since energy drinks and coffee have no effect on me I'd like to see if it does anything.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Simon Kruger

A novel way of taking your vitamins for sure, however seems pricey why would I not just buy supplements the regular way? However what has intrigued me is the delivery system, perhaps I can figure out a way to infuse my daily Vitamin C dose with my DIY E Juice ...hmmmm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

This whole thing of vaping vitamins reminds of when I moved to China. At that time of my life I seldom ate veggies, but I took Multivitamins. So off I go to China, where I couldn't read/understand a thing - it was all Chinese to me. I asked a Chinese colleague of mine, who could speak some English, where I could buy vitamins. She didn't understand "vitamins", so she looked it up in the dictionary. Her reaction was priceless. She looked at me greatly puzzled and asked, "Why you don't eat food?" And so, I started eating food, even as far as going to the street market at 5a.m. to haggle over the price of a live chicken, which they then slaughter-while-you-wait. And I've never gone back to food-in-a-capsule again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Simon Kruger said:


> A novel way of taking your vitamins for sure, however seems pricey why would I not just buy supplements the regular way? However what has intrigued me is the delivery system, perhaps I can figure out a way to infuse my daily Vitamin C dose with my DIY E Juice ...hmmmm


@Simon Kruger now you're talking! I'm sure a pharmacist could advise. I'll have a chat with our local pharmacist within the next few days and get back to you. @antonherbst I'll ask her about adding B vitamins to vape juice as well. Unfortunately she isn't a vaper, but she still might be able to supply information. 



Halfdaft Customs said:


> I'm interested in the energy vape, since energy drinks and coffee have no effect on me I'd like to see if it does anything.


@Halfdaft Customs I'm interested in ANYTHING that will give me energy as I've been feeling really listless lately. Change of season fatigue perhaps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Thanks @Hooked it will be interesting to hear what she has to say about the vitamins in vape juice. I read an article very long ago about the british health experimenting with this delivery system for medications. This might be the “trail” products for that study. I am mainly interested in the “benefits” of the product if it works i will do further investigation as to how they achieve the delivery. And how that can be applied to diy juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon Kruger

It is indeed interesting, here is another product called VitaCig:

https://vitaciggroup.com

Although, if you search long enough, you will see a lot of negative critics of these kind of products, namely improper delivery method of Vitamins where it is needed most. The prime preferred method is still capsule.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

A really interesting find @antonherbst ! Thanks for sharing!

Check out this bit from their Letter of Research...

_"Thus the concept of inhalable nutrients was born. Our first task was to prove we could cause liquid vitamins to successfully transition to a vaporized state whilst maintaining their bioavailability. A combination of high performance liquid chromatography, gas chromatography, and mass spectrometry was employed to test the viability of such a proposition. We are proud to say that we successfully achieved our goal. Third party labs that hold no affiliation to Inhale Health™ have verified that our products successfully shift liquid micronutrient profiles to vapor whilst keeping the target molecules intact. We have since proved this in the lab for the entire suite of micronutrients represented in our product line: Riboflavin, Thiamine, Pyridoxine, Cobalamin, Caffeine, L-Theanine, and Melatonin."_
_
http://onelife-mybody.com/inhale-health-ceo-founder-letter-research-retailers-customers/
_
If they have managed to do this without any ill-effects (or bad tastes for that matter) it would be amazing to be able to add vitamins to your juices, and save me a small fortune on my Berocca addiction!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

antonherbst said:


> Thanks @Hooked it will be interesting to hear what she has to say about the vitamins in vape juice. I read an article very long ago about the british health experimenting with this delivery system for medications. This might be the “trail” products for that study. I am mainly interested in the “benefits” of the product if it works i will do further investigation as to how they achieve the delivery. And how that can be applied to diy juice.


@antonherbst I would think that any medication which is absorbed by the lining of the mouth would achieve results, if there are any, quicker than capsule medications. For example, people who suffer from angina place a tablet under their tongue - they don't swallow it. There's a good reason for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Stosta said:


> A really interesting find @antonherbst ! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Check out this bit from their Letter of Research...
> 
> _"Thus the concept of inhalable nutrients was born. Our first task was to prove we could cause liquid vitamins to successfully transition to a vaporized state whilst maintaining their bioavailability. A combination of high performance liquid chromatography, gas chromatography, and mass spectrometry was employed to test the viability of such a proposition. We are proud to say that we successfully achieved our goal. Third party labs that hold no affiliation to Inhale Health™ have verified that our products successfully shift liquid micronutrient profiles to vapor whilst keeping the target molecules intact. We have since proved this in the lab for the entire suite of micronutrients represented in our product line: Riboflavin, Thiamine, Pyridoxine, Cobalamin, Caffeine, L-Theanine, and Melatonin."
> 
> http://onelife-mybody.com/inhale-health-ceo-founder-letter-research-retailers-customers/
> _
> If they have managed to do this without any ill-effects (or bad tastes for that matter) it would be amazing to be able to add vitamins to your juices, and save me a small fortune on my Berocca addiction!



I will keep you posted on the process.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Hooked said:


> @antonherbst I would think that any medication which is absorbed by the lining of the mouth would achieve results, if there are any, quicker than capsule medications. For example, people who suffer from angina place a tablet under their tongue - they don't swallow it. There's a good reason for that.



Interesting to know. I will test it and see if it allows both mtl, dl or just in the mouth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Do you think there is going to be an RBA section available? Asking for a friend

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

Kalashnikov said:


> Do you think there is going to be an RBA section available? Asking for a friend



I doubt that very much. I will post photos and feedback. When i have it in hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

antonherbst said:


> Good morning vape family. I have just come accross the following link and wondered if anybody here has tried this before?
> 
> https://inhalehealth.com/home-sa/
> 
> It costs round about R320 incl per pen and seems as thou its a use once and replace type the whole pen with a selection of 3 variations.
> 
> I am waiting for payday to order mine and once i have tested it will i post my finding and experience of it.
> 
> Happy vaping to all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hi @antonherbst; I've seen similar products a number of times before, and although I am no medical doctor, my first thought was about what happens to the vitamins when they are heated to this degree (for vitamin tablets to retain their efficacy, for instance, one should not expose them to anything above room temperature). My second thought was centered around the manner in which the vitamins are metabolised. Although the whole "food state" vitamin might or might not be an overpriced and overhyped fad, there does seem to be a general consensus that the most ideal way to 'supplement' would not be to supplement at all, but to metabolise all necessary vitamins, minerals and nutrients from our food sources (as that also seems to be the way that the body most effectively utilises it - also well illustrated by @Hooked 's story above). 'Breathing in' vitamins seem very far from this. I'm posting some links (2 of them antiquated - and the first one seems to perhaps have a general anti-vaping bias, but perhaps still informative. The third one I find particularly relevant, both because it is more recent and because the manufacturer of one of these products claim that there is no evidence for any vitamin other than B 12 being successfully 'administrated' through inhalation - might be for other reasons, such as slagging his competitors, or it might not):

https://www.theverge.com/2014/8/28/...ig-companies-that-claim-you-can-vape-vitamins
https://www.vapemate.co.uk/blog/can-you-really-vape-your-vitamins/
http://www.newhope.com/supplements/vaping-next-frontier-supplements

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## antonherbst

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @antonherbst; I've seen similar products a number of times before, and although I am no medical doctor, my first thought was about what happens to the vitamins when they are heated to this degree (for vitamin tablets to retain their efficacy, for instance, one should not expose them to anything above room temperature). My second thought was centered around the manner in which the vitamins are metabolised. Although the whole "food state" vitamin might or might not be an overpriced and overhyped fad, there does seem to be a general consensus that the most ideal way to 'supplement' would not be to supplement at all, but to metabolise all necessary vitamins, minerals and nutrients from our food sources (as that also seems to be the way that the body most effectively utilises it - also well illustrated by @Hooked 's story above). 'Breathing in' vitamins seem very far from this. I'm posting some links (2 of them antiquated - and the first one seems to perhaps have a general anti-vaping bias, but perhaps still informative. The third one I find particularly relevant, both because it is more recent and because the manufacturer of one of these products claim that there is no evidence for any vitamin other than B 12 being successfully 'administrated' through inhalation - might be for other reasons, such as slagging his competitors, or it might not):
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2014/8/28/...ig-companies-that-claim-you-can-vape-vitamins
> https://www.vapemate.co.uk/blog/can-you-really-vape-your-vitamins/
> http://www.newhope.com/supplements/vaping-next-frontier-supplements



Thanks for the insightfull information and i will definately keep it in consideration when i do give my feedback about what i have expierenced. I am just going to do a gimick test run and decide if its something worth the money wasted afterwards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> This whole thing of vaping vitamins reminds of when I moved to China. At that time of my life I seldom ate veggies, but I took Multivitamins. So off I go to China, where I couldn't read/understand a thing - it was all Chinese to me. I asked a Chinese colleague of mine, who could speak some English, where I could buy vitamins. She didn't understand "vitamins", so she looked it up in the dictionary. Her reaction was priceless. She looked at me greatly puzzled and asked, "Why you don't eat food?" And so, I started eating food, even as far as going to the street market at 5a.m. to haggle over the price of a live chicken, which they then slaughter-while-you-wait. And I've never gone back to food-in-a-capsule again.


@Puff the Magic Dragon Thanks for the Winner rating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

@Lingogrey This is what Inhale Health had to say about the heating of vitamins: 

"Our Vitamins (and other micronutrients) are subjected to a heat source well below the threshold where they would “break” or no longer maintain their bioavailability.

For instance, Vitamin B12 can sustain up to 300° C before it breaks apart. Our device aerosolizes our liquid well below this temperature range. (Proven by independent lab analysis using an HPLC machine) and also evidenced by our clinical pilot study, that demonstrated an increase of B12 in serum patient’s serum levels.

In fact, our proprietary thermochemical equations, carry the brunt of our liquid IP, where the nuances of our patent actually addresses the “green” or viable temperature zone.

Also...Inhale Health products emit an aerosol, which is not synonymous to vapour ... a common misunderstanding. Our aerosol contains intact particles of our active ingredients, combined with a carrier (the organic vegetable glycerin) in the form of a gas...so it’s not indicative of a total state/phase shift. Because our products mindfully create an aerosol and not a vapour, which would have “nuked” our liquid, our products still deliver bioavailable compounds. "

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

As promised, I spoke to our pharmacist about vaping vitamins which are in liquid form, especially Vitamins C and B12. She doesn't know about any ready-made vape-vitamins on the market, simply because she's never been asked for them and has had no need to investigate. Bear in mind that we're in Yzerfontein (small seaside town - Cape West Coast) and there are only 3 vapers here, to my knowledge (I thought I was the only one).

I asked if one could take, for example, a liquid Vitamin supplement off the shelf, mix it with PG and VG and then vape it. Her reply was that one wouldn't know how much of the supplement to add to the mixture in order for it to achieve the same efficacy as a tablet/capsule, since the manner and rate of absorption would be different.

I then asked about Avacare's Flugonvape, which I showed her (I bought the device and liquid Combo recently from Avacare). She (the pharmacist) regularly supplies customers with Flugonvape in tablet/capsule (not sure which) form and was interested in the vape liquid. She'd never heard of it (as I explained above, no-one has ever asked for it) but it was on her system when she looked it up. 

However, when we compared the ingredients, the vape liquid does not have the same medicinal content as the "normal" Flugonvape. She remarked that since the vape liquid has Eucalyptus, it would probably clear a blocked nose temporarily. This is exactly what I have found since using it once or twice and, quite honestly, I think a Vicks inhaler does exactly the same, for a fraction of the cost.

Our pharmacist is extremely interested in medicinal vaping liquids now that we've discussed it. She said they would be of tremendous benefit to those who are unable to take tablets. Within the next week or so, she's going to contact a pharmaceutical rep who will be able to provide us with more information. She'll let me know when the rep will be here and after I've spoken with him/her, I'll report back to the forum.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst

Hooked said:


> As promised, I spoke to our pharmacist about vaping vitamins which are in liquid form, especially Vitamins C and B12. She doesn't know about any ready-made vape-vitamins on the market, simply because she's never been asked for them and has had no need to investigate. Bear in mind that we're in Yzerfontein (small seaside town - Cape West Coast) and there are only 3 vapers here, to my knowledge (I thought I was the only one).
> 
> I asked if one could take, for example, a liquid Vitamin supplement off the shelf, mix it with PG and VG and then vape it. Her reply was that one wouldn't know how much of the supplement to add to the mixture in order for it to achieve the same efficacy as a tablet/capsule, since the manner and rate of absorption would be different.
> 
> I then asked about Avacare's Flugonvape, which I showed her (I bought the device and liquid Combo recently from Avacare). She (the pharmacist) regularly supplies customers with Flugonvape in tablet/capsule (not sure which) form and was interested in the vape liquid. She'd never heard of it (as I explained above, no-one has ever asked for it) but it was on her system when she looked it up.
> 
> However, when we compared the ingredients, the vape liquid does not have the same medicinal content as the "normal" Flugonvape. She remarked that since the vape liquid has Eucalyptus, it would probably clear a blocked nose temporarily. This is exactly what I have found since using it once or twice and, quite honestly, I think a Vicks inhaler does exactly the same, for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> Our pharmacist is extremely interested in medicinal vaping liquids now that we've discussed it. She said they would be of tremendous benefit to those who are unable to take tablets. Within the next week or so, she's going to contact a pharmaceutical rep who will be able to provide us with more information. She'll let me know when the rep will be here and after I've spoken with him/her, I'll report back to the forum.



Awesome feedback and definitely looking forward to the rep info. We might just start a revolution here. Thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

antonherbst said:


> Awesome feedback and definitely looking forward to the rep info. We might just start a revolution here. Thanks @Hooked



@antonherbst Thanks for the Winner rating! Yes, it would be great to have medicinal vaping - and all thanks to you for wanting to try something! Looking forward to your feedback!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Hooked said:


> @antonherbst Thanks for the Winner rating! Yes, it would be great to have medicinal vaping - and all thanks to you for wanting to try something! Looking forward to your feedback!



Once i have the devices i will give feedback after use. The medicinal properties of this is what i am more interested in and if i could help with a massive corporate company making millions to better human kind i would gladly do so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

I am considering the buy in this week. Any forumite interested in a group buy? PM me your details and we can take it from there. I am in discussion with the supplier as we speak. I will place my order no later than Wednesday evening.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

antonherbst said:


> Once i have the devices i will give feedback after use. The medicinal properties of this is what i am more interested in and if i could help with a massive corporate company making millions to better human kind i would gladly do so.



@antonherbst I looked at the website onelife-my body and what they say is really interesting. I'll give our pharmacist the link too. The energy one with the caffeine reminds me of the days when I used to take copious amounts of Bioplus!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Hooked said:


> @antonherbst I looked at the website onelife-my body and what they say is really interesting. I'll give our pharmacist the link too. The energy one with the caffeine reminds me of the days when I used to take copious amounts of Bioplus!!



@Hooked i spoke with the supplier today and it was a very lengthy chat, as i mentioned i am a vaper and is interested in the medicinal properties he asked me questions and i asked him and we talked about the chemical compositions and how it is delivered and how long it lasts and what ejuice is made up of and how many vapers i know and all the little things. 

All i can say at this stage is i am alot more keen about this than initially anticipated and all of that info will wait untill i have the devices in hand and have tested it. The supplier is also going to send me more detailed info leavelets about it in my package. 

Once i have it will i post a full results and experience report here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

antonherbst said:


> I am considering the buy in this week. Any forumite interested in a group buy? PM me your details and we can take it from there. I am in discussion with the supplier as we speak. I will place my order no later than Wednesday evening.
> View attachment 111911


It's 25% Off. They have some sale going on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

I came across this on eCiggies and it's been marked down to R120. Since it's that cheap I've decided to give it a try.

Here's the link if anyone's interested:
http://eciggies.co.za/eCiggies_Kits...posable-Vapes?sort=p.model&order=ASC&limit=75

They have it in two kinds:
Instant Energy - Electric Berry (I could do with some of that - instantly!)
Vitamin Boost - Strawberry Fields

but the blurb on both is the same:




My medical aid will pay for a flu shot, but I doubt that they'll pay for this. Maybe far in the future they will ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SinnerG

Pity your medical aid doesn't pay for the "anti-flu" shot. 

Interesting stuff this. Will definitely keep an eye on this thread for the feedback.

I live on Monsters. I doubt any of this will have an effect on me. I can have an energy drink and go to sleep.
My wife carries a vitamin B supplement in her product line-up. I was actually amazed at the boost it gave me when I tried it. But I like my Monsters more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

This type of product has come up before on this forum. You can't blame manufacturers who take advantage of myths. Take a look at the vitamin section in pharmacies. They are massive (and expensive). Very few of us *need* to take vitamins.
The NHS in Britain has the following to say about vitamin supplements :
*Most people* don't need to take vitamin supplements and are able to get all the vitamins and minerals they need by eating a healthy, balanced diet.

Vitamins and minerals are essential nutrients, such as iron, calcium and vitamin C, that your body needs in small amounts to work properly.

Many people choose to take supplements,* but taking too much or taking them for too long could be harmful.* The Department of Health recommends certain supplements for some groups of people who are at risk of deficiency. "
Unless you have a proven vitamin deficiency you are wasting your hard earned money. Ask your doctor if you are at risk of deficiency. If you are not, why take them ? 
Just google "do we need to take vitamins" and read the articles by respected organisations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> This type of product has come up before on this forum. You can't blame manufacturers who take advantage of myths. Take a look at the vitamin section in pharmacies. They are massive (and expensive). Very few of us *need* to take vitamins.
> The NHS in Britain has the following to say about vitamin supplements :
> *Most people* don't need to take vitamin supplements and are able to get all the vitamins and minerals they need by eating a healthy, balanced diet.
> 
> Vitamins and minerals are essential nutrients, such as iron, calcium and vitamin C, that your body needs in small amounts to work properly.
> 
> Many people choose to take supplements,* but taking too much or taking them for too long could be harmful.* The Department of Health recommends certain supplements for some groups of people who are at risk of deficiency. "
> Unless you have a proven vitamin deficiency you are wasting your hard earned money. Ask your doctor if you are at risk of deficiency. If you are not, why take them ?
> Just google "do we need to take vitamins" and read the articles by respected organisations.
> View attachment 126922



Taking too many nutrient supplements is like (quoting Sheldon cooper) paying for an expensive urine

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

